# New Moebius Announcements from CultTVman



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

Big News from Moebius Models


Big news, but no pictures.... We just recieved notice from the folks at Moebius Models about some new kits coming in 2020 and early 2021 Batgirl 1966 - Fi




culttvman.com


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yay!!


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Finally! Glad to see they're producing a smaller scale Discovery.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Spock said wha??! <insert faint meme here>


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Buc said:


> Spock said wha??! <insert faint meme here>
> [/QU


Yes, it's true, even I can be wrong at times. All kidding aside, I always said I hoped that Moebius would prove me wrong (regarding producing more kits). They have and I'm glad. 

In 1/350, the Discovery should be almost 16" lg, which for me, would work out great.


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

Color me very pleasantly surprised--this is more like the output from the old Moebius. I suspect the Aries will be around the size of the EVA pod which will drive some people crazy but I think it sounds fantastic--and a 1/350 Discovery fits in perfectly with what I collect too. And if they can make some alternate limbs for the astronaut figure you could easily paint them as Bowman or Poole.


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

JeffBond said:


> Color me very pleasantly surprised--this is more like the output from the old Moebius. I suspect the Aries will be around the size of the EVA pod which will drive some people crazy but I think it sounds fantastic--and a 1/350 Discovery fits in perfectly with what I collect too. And if they can make some alternate limbs for the astronaut figure you could easily paint them as Bowman or Poole.


That size should allow for an interior...given that the Aries is the location of the iconic "Stewardess Walking Upside-down in Zero-G", it would be awesome to have that captured in styrene. Here's hoping they can afford to go the extra 9 yards for that!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ross Bailey said:


> That size should allow for an interior...given that the Aries is the location of the iconic "Stewardess Walking Upside-down in Zero-G", it would be awesome to have that captured in styrene. Here's hoping they can afford to go the extra 9 yards for that!


Pretty sure that scene happened on the Orion spaceplane.


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

The Orion spaceplane only had the one deck...the stewardess was going up from the Aries' passenger section to the cockpit, which was positioned upward from the passenger section.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Nope. It's aboard the Aries spacecraft on the trip to the moon.

The galley scene where the stewardess comes in, picks up a tray, and then walks up the wall to exit upside down, was filmed using a rotating set with all lights and the camera secured to the rotating structure. The stewardess merely remained upright as the set and camera rotated around her.






Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

By George, you're right. Never mind.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

veedubb67 said:


> The galley scene where the stewardess comes in, picks up a tray, and then walks up the wall to exit upside down, was filmed using a rotating set with all lights and the camera secured to the rotating structure. The stewardess merely remained upright as the set and camera rotated around her.


Yep, the old rotating-set trick. The same gimmick was used to show Fred Astaire dancing on the walls and ceiling in 1951’s _Royal Wedding_. 

A 1/48 scale Aries would be perfect. That would make it 10” in diameter (the hypothetical “real” Aries was 40 feet across), big enough for a nicely detailed interior. (I don’t think the Zero Gravity Toilet instructions would be legible at that size, though.)


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

Maybe a 1/48 figure of Dr. Floyd impatiently reading them...


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Unfortunately the upside down Stewardess scene takes place inside the Aries somewhere where we cannot see. There is a lot of discussion as to exactly where because the geometry as shown does not really fit inside the unseen areas well...


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Richard Baker said:


> Unfortunately the upside down Stewardess scene takes place inside the Aries somewhere where we cannot see. There is a lot of discussion as to exactly where because the geometry as shown does not really fit inside the unseen areas well...


It's also a completely gratuitous gimmick shot. There's no reason for the stewardess to do that silly maneuver. Why can't she just grab the food trays and _float_ into the cockpit?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

scotpens said:


> It's also a completely gratuitous gimmick shot. There's no reason for the stewardess to do that silly maneuver. Why can't she just grab the food trays and _float_ into the cockpit?


Right? Unfortunately _The Expanse_ suffers the same problem of trying to film zero-G spaceship environments in a studio. Everyone has magnetic boots, but they use them to climb stairs and ladders, and they sit at tables and sip cups of coffee made in a drip coffee maker.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

scotpens said:


> It's also a completely gratuitous gimmick shot. There's no reason for the stewardess to do that silly maneuver. Why can't she just grab the food trays and _float_ into the cockpit?


And how uncomfortable is it to enter and exit the cockpit on the moon? I don't recall anything like a ladder, and 1/6 g is nice and light but you're not floating...

I wouldn't believe for a moment that the pilots merely sit in the cockpit waiting for resupply and boarding and zoop right back to the station. Mind, in the context of the movie I have no doubt it was drop off Floyd and take off to maintain the quarantine fiction but in regular service? I don't think so.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Never thought much about how the pilots exited until now- good point!
My biggest problem with the pilots in the Aries is that while flying to the moon the view ports are great, but they would not see anything when landing. In the film the view out looks like it is horizontal and the pilot cabin is not able to see in that direction.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Looking forward to the figure. I have a figure 1/8 scale from Lunar Models, back in the day, with the monolith and ape, lost the arm of the ape.


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

Was that the one with a Clavius astronaut on the other side of the monolith?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I have a great aftermarket 1/12 astronaut figure for my Capt Cardboard space pod.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Yes, but I painted him as ave Bowman.


----------

